# Mudskipper Tank link



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Neato: http://www.franksaquarium.com/shellie.htm


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I have seen mudskippers on nature shows many years and wondered how long it would be before someone would keep them as pets. Cute little creatures.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I saw them on a beach once....I can't remember which country, but they're neat little buggers when you go on the flats. They jump around awkwardly, and have huge googly eyes, and I remember the ones I saw had really nice dorsal fins.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

How cool is that?! I LOVE it! Not just the mudskippers (love those googly eyes!) but the whole biotope thing.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

bob loves mudskippers.... He wanted to do a while tank out for them but lost his interest. Maybe when we move i'll do it for him


----------

